# USB Create an ISO image DVD in the console , help.



## teo (Oct 4, 2014)

Someone can teach you how to create a DVD ISO image to a USB. I want to do in the console, the ISO image is in the dumps, it's FreeBSD.
There are also iso image to memory. I want to learn on the console to create a DVD iso image on a USB.


----------



## uzsolt (Oct 5, 2014)

You can download img files from here (see -memstick.img postfix).


----------



## teo (Oct 7, 2014)

uzsolt said:
			
		

> You can download img files from here (see -memstick.img postfix).



 Wanted to learn how to create the USB console into a DVD ISO image


----------



## Ordoban (Oct 10, 2014)

There is no easy way to convert a bootable DVD image to a bootable USB pen image (if that is what you asking for). It maybe work like this:

mount the _ISO_ image
create a_n_ empty _USB_ pen image
create, format and mount partitions on the _USB_ image
make the image bootable
copy all data from the mounted _ISO_ image to the _USB_ partitions
maybe you need to fix some script or configuration files on the _USB_
unmount both
burn the _USB_ image to a _USB_ drive

If you question is how to copy the _USB_ image file to a _USB_ drive, here it comes: `dd if=(name of the image) of=(device of the usb stick)`, for example `dd if=FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img of=/dev/da0`.

*Be VERY careful when choosing the USB device name. dd can also write to (and destroy) your hard disk - it's just one different character on the command line.*


----------

